

TileGTK,  GTK+/GNOME style engine for tcl/tk - pmarin
http://www.ellogon.org/petasis/tcltk-projects-mainmenu-38/tilegtk-mainmenu-45

======
apgwoz
I'm guessing that with Python 2.7's included ttk, and this (or something like
it), we'll finally be able to make apps written in Tk appear native. This is
big.

~~~
davidw
There's a TileQT as well:

[http://www.ellogon.org/petasis/index.php?option=com_content&...](http://www.ellogon.org/petasis/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=24&Itemid=40)

